# Sexiest thing about each type?



## Navvy Jay (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeesh I didn't know I was so mysterious or that it was appealing
_Vanishes in a cloud of smoke_
_You hear some shit fall over in the distance and cats yowling_
_"Shit shit fuck"_
_I mean uh.. WWWOOooooOOooOooOOooo_


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

*A L O O F*


----------

